# ARC Super Induction - keep or ditch?



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

My R33 came from the previous owner with an ARC super induction box. Do they really improve engine response that much or would a pair of cones do the same job with less engine clutter?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Since arc are now out of business, you have a collectors item there lol!

Keep it if i was you.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I ditched mine, for the only reason it was so big and took up allot of space in the bay and made access to the passenger side light area a PITA!
But they are very good and do look fantastic!
It's a very nice thing to have if you can afford not to sell it.

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ARC is one of the best inductions, the cones suck in hot air alot more than the ARC box

yes its bigger but it flows better

if i was you id keep it


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Ditch it. Clutters up the engine bay, filters are expensive and as it sucks in the hot air from under the bonnet it offers no benefits over a pod filter setup.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Have you ever run one of these?

it's easy to say that if yourve never run one

The one thing I would say is replacemect filters are discontinued


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1960-0-400m.html#post20502

blast from past, obviously subjective but from speaking to the op in above post regarding buying his arc induction and upshot was he talked me out of it, so now i run apexi suction pod filters.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

matty32 said:


> Have you ever run one of these?
> 
> it's easy to say that if yourve never run one
> 
> The one thing I would say is replacemect filters are discontinued


No I have never run one because in my opinion, based on the design of the Arc boxes and temperature testing different induction systems on my own cars in the past, they're pointless Matt.

There's a very good thread on induction on here already but basically the Arc airbox is a large volume airbox but they've ruined it by placing the air intakes in the engine bay so they suck in the same heated engine bay air as a pair of unpartitioned pod filters would. I'd also be surprised if the Arc filters offer any actual flow advantages over a pair of appropriately sized decent pod filters (Apexi or K&N) but if you do have any inlet temperature and airflow comparisons of the Arc airbox compared to some appropriate sized and partitioned pod filters then I'm all ears ?


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

I had 2 HKS mushrooms and recently fitted a new ARC box - I noticed a slight improvement and when we checked temperatures there was a 8degree difference not loads but enough to warrant it.

MAMBASTU - what you are saying about the air flow from intake is also spot on... I used a duct to give direct feed and the difference was very noticable... don't know temp differences tho as my mate had taken his gadgitary home with him the day before I gave it a try...

I think the ARC box looks THE BUSINESS! and is something different. and with some aid, has advantages over a pod set up.

I'm thinking of fitting a vent/intake in my bonnet above the box to improve it....

Keep it:thumbsup:


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm leaning toward taking it out, if only as an experiment. I've had the car serviced two or three times in the last year, and I've done around 14,000miles in that time, and to the best of my knowledge, it's never had a filter replacement! And if they're getting harder to get hold of then seems a bit pointless really.


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

you can get red ones that are the same - just wont say Arc on... unless you make a template and wip over it with a white spray paint - I know it sound a little ott, but my mate bought a new panel filter and was annoyed it didn't say Arc like mine so did this and I can honestly say you couldn't really tell the difference.... that aside, you'll always be able to get filters for them.

Take it off - try it for a bit with out and then decide - You'll be able to sell it NO PROBLEM - will prob get £200 if top condition


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Run a cold air feed to the ARC induction box!
I had mushrooms and was much happier when changed to ARC.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you can run a cold feed to the arc box as stated

it also depends on your set up, state of the filters etc

they are very good induction systems


----------



## BlueRalph (Mar 25, 2009)

one of my favourite parts on my car. 

Looks the part imo :thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Might as well keep it if it's on there mate.

There was a thread about induction filter/boxes on here a while ago and one of the member's has something to do with air filter manufacturing and was saying that the property's of foam mean that it has poor filtration qualities and according his research cotton filter's (K&N/Apexi) do the best job.


----------



## sifeizai (Mar 8, 2011)

if i recall it right, arc box retains a low end torque unlike others which sacrifice low end torque...


----------



## _dan_ (Jan 24, 2010)

So is there anywhere that still sells either OEM filters, or replacement same size filters?


----------

